# new to me DYT4000 and questions



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Picked up a 4 year old Craftsman DYT4000 26hp Kohler 48" cut. model # 917.275900.
Pretty decent machine with only a few minor issues. The previous owner took pretty good care of it for me.
Only thing close to a major issue is that I need to replace the fuel tank. There are a couple cracks in the side and it leaks. Sears lists the replacement at $69 and change.
I'm just starting to look but are there other places I can order a replacement from that would be a lower price?

I sure do like that big Kohler engine, so much quieter that the B&S unit I'm used to.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, I've had the thing 3 weeks. Time flies when you are having fun.
I ordered the replacement fuel tank from Sears, worked out to be as cheap as anywhere and it didn't take too long to get it.
Put on a new set of blades, fuel filter, changed the oil and filter and genreally gave it a good once over.
Definitley a better machine than my older Sears/AYP 42" mower over all. 
The Kohler engine is considerably quieter which makes for a less tiring day of mowing. I'm not sure what the difference is but it rides considerably softer than the older mower, may just be the seat cushion and springs but it doesn't beat my kidneys to pulp on rough ground.
No problems with the HST on the DYT though it is not as fast as the gear mower it replaced and that isn't really an issue.
I'm into it for about $750 including replacement fuel tank, blades and oil and filters. I don't thnk I did too bad.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sears usually jacks up their prices a bit - specially for parts. Given time either craigslist or ebay wouldve come up with something decent priced- but ebay nails you on the shipping. Craigslist , youd have to post a want ad or search for a parted out or junker tractor with a good tank- theyre arent many tractor junkyards around either. Another place couldve been a tractor parts place and asked if they had one - so for good turn around it wasnt bad from sears.

A good tune up and general check over is a good idea with a 'new' used mower.

Newer tractors are designed more for comfort then the older ones - softer ride, more seat padding, quieter motors.


----------

